# Ross 337



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

I could be wrong...but I think 2007


----------



## lt500rider (Dec 14, 2009)

Im with him i think it was 07 also.


----------



## dpattarcher (Mar 7, 2009)

definatly 07


----------



## 96720 (May 31, 2007)

*Cr337*

The "real" Ross CR337? 2007


----------

